# GIVEAWAY - Composers Roundtable with Ben Osterhouse (Episode 4)



## secondtiersound (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't miss the LIVE episode with Ben Osterhouse this Wednesday.
A part from a fun interview with Ben, the maker of some of the more unique and realistic Virtual Instruments out there, there will be a GIVEAWAY for those who leave a comment after the episode is up (not the live one). We will announce the winner by the next episode.
Why not participate with us on Wednesday, and get a chance to chat with Ben.


----------



## secondtiersound (Jul 1, 2021)

The Podcast with Ben is now up on youtube. Remember to give a comment while enjoying the episode and you will have a chance of WINNING the fantastic library "Pattern Strings" by Ben Osterhouse


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 1, 2021)

A good time was had by all: well-hosted by Sam, and Ben provided some really interesting insights regarding his process.


----------



## secondtiersound (Jul 1, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> A good time was had by all: well-hosted by Sam, and Ben provided some really interesting insights regarding his process.


Thank you. Yes, Ben is quite a multitalented individual.


----------

